
Against guilty pleasures: Adorno on the crimes of pop culture - mantesso
https://aeon.co/essays/against-guilty-pleasures-adorno-on-the-crimes-of-pop-culture
======
jmarinez
The title should be: “Against guilty pleasures: Adorno on the crimes of pop
culture and inequality.

Wouldn’t call it clickbait considering the other aspect is covered. Great
observations on the effects capitalism on culture, particularly on freedom and
work.

